# Big A** Nematodes!



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Not sure where to put this thread, so I put it here. If it's in the wrong place, please let me know!

I found these white worms in my terrarium jar eating away at rotting leaves. They look like a cross between a grindal worm and a microworm. I wonder if they are jumbo nematodes, trematodes, some kind of -tode. 

I fed these to my Petco baby who in in the tweeny stage and these worms are perfect sized! I want to culture them like grindals on sponge scrubbers. I was thinking in one layer I could keep bread/decaying vegetation to feed them. To find a large enough sample to start my culture I am using the bread/mirror trick.

These worms are a centimetre long and apparently quite tastey. They would make a great walter/nematode-bloodworm/grindal worm transition for my spawn if I can get them to grow in culture form.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Some of the worms have very visible clitellums ("egg sac"), some are absent. In the decaying leaf stuck to the glass where the most worms are concentrated, it looks to be where all the clitellums are shed. 

I have circled the shed clitellums in red. If this is how they reproduce then I think I shall toss all my clippings into the jar to feed them and provide "nurseries" and then harvest them for a sponge scrubber culture.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Great news! They are grindal worms. I have cultured them on scouring pads with cat treats and they are identical to my ebay grindal worm culture! Yay free worms. I just am annoyed I bought the grindal worms right before I made this discovery. Could have saved myself money.


----------

